# Laparoscopic Appendectomy with drainage of abscess



## allisonm6383 (Jan 3, 2008)

My physician is performing lap. appendectomies for perforated appendix patients, but he's also doing a laparoscopic drainage of the periappendiceal and peritoneal abscess. 
I know the appendectomy is 44970, but what should I use for the drainage since it was done laparoscopic? 49329? 
Please help as I'm new to coding surgeries!


----------



## shenning (Jan 4, 2008)

*lap appy*

If the drainage is done in the same session as the lap appy then only the lap appy code 44970 is billable unless the case was especially difficult and time-consuming then 44970 with modifier 22 would work along with documentation. Resource- General Surgery Coding Alert Volume 9 #8



Stacy


----------



## clair (Jul 14, 2010)

*Periappendiceal Abscess*

Anyone know what code most specific for just coding a drainaige of a periappendiceal abscess?


----------



## clair (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone know what code most specific for drainaige of a periappendiceal abscess?


----------



## acbarnes (Jul 15, 2010)

44900 I&D appendiceal abscess, open
49020 Dainage of peritoneal abscess exclusive of appendiceal abscess, open

I do not see lap codes for these 2 codes, so you would have to bill unlisted lap abdomen, 49329 or unlisted lap appendix 44979.

However, I&D bundles into the lap appy.


----------



## clair (Jul 16, 2010)

For a percutaneus "periappendiceal abscess" drainage only, Any suggestions to what code is recommended?  This is just a procedure done without at lap.


----------



## twirtz (Aug 18, 2010)

*ICD-9 code Needed*

I would like to know the ICD-9 code for Drain appendiceal abscess, open? Thanks


----------

